# Anyone tried Kirkland Nature's Domain? Need more cost conscious food if possible.



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is the link about this food. It is from Costco.
Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating

We currently feed Georgia Orijin and our budget is really really tight right now. I don't want to sacrifice too much quality in her food and mess up her system. If we need to keep paying $70 plus a bag I guess we will but I am trying to see what our options are until we have a little more breathing room in say 6 months or so. She's a week shy of being a year old. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My son feeds both his dogs Kirkland lamb and both do really well on it and when Molly goes to visit she eats it too! It's rated well.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I fed Royal Canin Medium breed for years. My puppies thrived on it. My poodles coats were shiny and they suffered no gastrointestinal problems. However when Royal Canin informed me that they were changing their formula. They Stated they were going to be using chicken byproduct. I felt they were putting profits before nutritional value and I decided to change foods.

I wanted to try a grain free but the costs for feeding five standards most of the higher rated brands were prohibitive. I was worried about trying Kirkland's Natures Domain as it is produced at the Diamond plant. I sent them an email and this is their response.

_Thank you for contacting us. The Kirkland Signature Natures Domain Pet Foods are manufactured by Diamond Pet Foods.



Diamond Pet Food has undertaken a comprehensive review of every aspect of their Quality and Food Safety program. The owners of Diamond and their entire management team are fully committed to revising all of their existing programs and developing new programs to ensure the highest quality, safest pet foods.



Additional layers of food safety have already been implemented that go beyond the existing Diamond Pet Foods 151 quality and safety checks. Training and education have been improved and increased in frequency. A new 5 part training program has been developed to specifically address Microbiological awareness. GAP analysis is being conducted to assess where each program is and where it needs to be so that any identified GAPs can be closed. Included in this process are 1,575 micro tests per week which encompasses salmonella, enterobacteriacea and coliforms.



Every component of Diamond’s Quality and Food Safety program is being not only reviewed but strengthened. This includes multiple levels of new quality controls at the pre-production, production, and post-production stages. Diamond is committed to not only making changes today, but also creating a culture where improvements are continuous.



Diamond has made a commitment to utilize extensive internal auditing as well as periodic third party auditing. This will increase their ability to rapidly implement changes needed.



The Quality and Food Safety program enhancements will rely on risk analysis and prevention controls in incoming ingredients, process controls and finished product analysis. New test and hold procedures will be utilized to verify that the new programs are effective. All of the programs will rely on strong scientific support.



Concerning the Gaston, South Carolina specifically, operations in April ceased for approximately 3 weeks while all equipment was completely dismantled and sanitized. Significant equipment modifications were made to enhance cleaning and sanitation efforts and procedures. A third party ISO certified mobile microbiological laboratory was opened on site to facilitate testing. With this lab now firmly onsite, a positive release program for salmonella has been enacted.



Through new testing, education, procedural changes, equipment modification, and facility improvements, Diamond Pet Foods is fully committed to ensuring the highest quality, safest pet foods.



_

So far they are doing very well on it. I like how I can easily change between the two flavours (Salmon Meal and Sweet Potato and Turkey Meal and Sweet Potato) to give them variety with no ill effects.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I tried both (Salmon Meal and Sweet Potato and Turkey Meal and Sweet Potato) and both my standard and my lab did great on it. I supplement with fresh eggs, canned salmon, ground beef etc.


----------

